# What is the Main Color of Your Wardrobe?



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2009)

You know what I'm talking about it, that cute shirt or blouse you see at the department store always happens to be ________. I found that I wear too much black. Very slimming


----------



## Aprill (Jun 12, 2009)

Yup black hides my "ive had 10000 babies" gut


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2009)

I probably only own about 5 shirts that aren't black..haha I always try to get away from it but it never lasts very long.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 12, 2009)

It's a tie between black and grey.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 12, 2009)

Blue, I don't even suit it..just drawn to that colour.


----------



## esha (Jun 12, 2009)

Black. My mom gets mad haha she's like "buy some colourful tops!"


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 13, 2009)

I always find myself wearing too much black. Not because I am particularly drawn to the color, but because it's so convenient. It's an easy transit from the officewear into a night out for drinks. However, this summer I'm determined to add some colors into my wardrobe. I think purple would be a nice color to ease me in. What do you think?


----------



## internetchick (Jun 13, 2009)

Navy blue


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 13, 2009)

I always liked black too, but lately I have alot of colorful tops. I think I only have one black one at the moment.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2009)

pink, cream, black and grey are pretty much the only colours in my wardrobe, hehe


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ummm.....black


----------



## Ozee (Jun 13, 2009)

black in dominate colour, but i like greens, greys and deep plums/purples.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 13, 2009)

Black is my main color too. Its sexy...yet simple or convienant... compliments your body... easy to match or accessorize. There's so many reasons it's my favourite





Besides that I have white, gray, red, and pink. That's the majority of my clothes.

I have the one odd olive green shirt, dark blue, dark purple, dark brown... those were mostly shirts I wore to work though.

I really avoid anything really bright.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 13, 2009)

Mainly black &amp; white for me...

Also some red as it seems to suit me =]


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2009)

Red and pink main colours.


----------



## aqua_shell (Jun 13, 2009)

i mainly havae black in my wardrobe, but i would wear anything except for pink.


----------



## katana (Jun 13, 2009)

Black is the main colour in my wardrobe, I try for brighter colours but black really is so convenient.

I used to bother my sisters all the time about wearing too much black, then I started... LoL


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 14, 2009)

for me it would be a tie between blue or grey.

i dont know why i dont wear them that offten but i always like them when i am in the store


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup black hides my "ive had 10000 babies" gut



Same here except substitute ate for had and burgers for babies! Lol.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 16, 2009)

Back in high school I wore a lot of black,

not necessarily because I was going through

that "teenage angst", rebellious stage but because

I was the type of person that always was drawn to

black because of its versatility (goes with everything),

doesn't get easily soiled, and universally slimming effect.

But nowadays I've been drawn to a lot of yellows, greens, and

purple!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2009)

My closet is mostly pink. It might equal my blacks, but I'm always drawn to buy a new pink shirt. haha


----------



## Hayley91 (Jun 17, 2009)

black weirdly


----------



## classylass (Jun 26, 2009)

i have every color in my wardrobe but it is mostly black pink and white ohh and red. and jeans....so its prollyy red and black

but ill wear any color. yellow. green. purple orange. GOT THEM ALLL!! i love bright stuff


----------



## Maysie (Jun 26, 2009)

Black, brown, and jewel tones like deep green, turquoise, purple, and red. I steer clear of yellow, pink, orange, and most blues.


----------



## brightlights (Jun 27, 2009)

I normally buy white clothes... and end up with makeup stains on the collar ugh.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have I think every colour




It would be more colourful if I had more hangers, but I don't so I have more than one item on each hanger.


----------



## Delaynee (Jun 27, 2009)

Mainly black - because, as most have stated, it works with anything and everything.

Although lately I have added some olive greens, browns and greys.. I really want something purple.. Time to do some shopping methinks!!


----------



## gennee (Jun 27, 2009)

Blue. I have all different shades from pastel to aqua to teal to navy. 

Gennee


----------



## LilDee (Jun 27, 2009)

I just peeked in my closet because i wasn't sure what colors ihave most of.. lol

Didn't really help much though.. it's like a darn rainbow in there!! LOL

Lots of pinks and turquoises aswell


----------



## magosienne (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Blue, I don't even suit it..just drawn to that colour. Oh boy, me too. I don't even do it on purpose but i always wear at least one item that's blue, and i don't even count my jeans or my blue jewelry (i quite like going monochromatic).
Seriously though, go shopping with me and i won't even notice the other colors, my eyes are set for blue. I say blue, but what i have most of is that pale turquoise shade called curaÃ§ao. I cannot live without it.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 28, 2009)

Surprisinly, turquoise and pink. I mean, I have nothing against these colors, but upon reflection, considering that purple is my favorite color, I have very little of it compared to these two colors.


----------



## Razzlebdazzle (Jun 28, 2009)

Probably navy, I don't know why! It's just so cute


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 28, 2009)

Navy or grey.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2009)

Guess I would say pink, it's my favorite color. I don't really think I have a main color in my wardrobe, though.


----------



## 7777 (Jul 4, 2009)

Black and White.


----------



## beauty beauty (Jul 4, 2009)

its in sandal color..i like it


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same here except substitute ate for had and burgers for babies! Lol. LOL! I'm tired, and while I was reading that, My eyes skipped past the "burgers" part.
I was trying to figure out why you were saying you've eaten 10,000 babies. lol!

My wardrobe is mostly made up of jewel tones and black and white. But I do have pretty much every color of the rainbow in my wardrobe...


----------



## goddess_sham (Jul 18, 2009)

omg.. its ridiculous to c the equal amounts of white .blacks greys and turqoises in my warddrobe.. AND i dun get sick of them, esp blacks n turqoises


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 18, 2009)

I am totally, completely, madly obsessed with the color *YELLOW*!


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

yup, black is the main color!! everyone says i need more colors. i try, but i always end up with black or pink!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 23, 2009)

Blacks and browns for sure. Everything matches hehe


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is one color that I have more or less of, but I have been trying to buy a lot of purple! It is such a pretty color and looks great for all seasons! I have a lot of navy blue too.


----------



## mahreez (Jul 30, 2009)

I used to wear black most of the time too. But other people have recently told me that a bit color would suit me best. So i'm trying new colors but recently i'm more into purple, my fave color.


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 2, 2009)

Black. I'm a goth, yo.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Aug 3, 2009)

Almost everything I own is black.


----------



## Lozi (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm mostly monochoromatic :x It's just so easy to make complete outfits with black and white!

Besides that, the next popular color is red


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 3: blue, black and white


----------



## Shelley (Aug 26, 2009)

My jeans and other pants are mainly black. I do have some blue jeans. For tops I have royal blue,coral, red, pink, purple, white, turquoise, jade green. Purple is my favorite color especially with autumn approaching.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2009)

how weird is this, here in rome, my colours are blue (both baby blue and also navy), and pink.

At home I barely wear any blue!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 26, 2009)

Really ? That's funny, so you change your wardrobe according to the palce you're living in !


----------



## MScheeringa (Jan 18, 2010)

I am always in dark colors hides the lumps and bumps of the body!


----------



## Ligeia (Jan 19, 2010)

Lime green &amp; purple tied!!

Freshman year in highschool I had two nicknames, Leprechaun, because I wore so much green and StormyPurple, because I wore so much purple and had purple hair.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 23, 2010)

Black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I work at starbucks so it's really mostly uniforms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hil34 (Jan 23, 2010)

White, blue and green


----------



## Luffy (Feb 5, 2010)

I like pastel colors almost all of my wardrobe are colorful


----------



## twistedm (Feb 8, 2010)

black, red and pink!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I have a lot of neutrals - but black is probably my main color.


----------



## jellypicnic (Feb 9, 2010)

lol I think I'm like most people and I'll say black and white...maybe brown too, but it's only because nuetrals work great for my job clothes!


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Angels_Decay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Almost everything I own is black. same here!!


----------



## Andi (Feb 21, 2010)

everything is mixed. I do have a thing for white shirts though.


----------



## Minka (Feb 21, 2010)

Tons of blue and pink.

I have quite a few greens too...

I don't think I even own one orange shirt .


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 22, 2010)

Black and white


----------



## bCreative (Feb 22, 2010)

Tan?! Too much of it in my closet.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 23, 2010)

Black, and I can never find ANYTHING cause my clothing is just a big black void i have to reach into and hop I pull out an outfit lol


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a rainbow of colors. I like wearing mostly lighter shades although I look better in darks because of my deeper red complexion.


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd say that my wardrobe color is predominately shades of gray, black, and denim.. ;-)

Friends and family are slowly pushing me into a Technicolor existence, and I'm trying not to kick and scream about it. I kinda WANT more colors, and am getting into purples something fierce. he he.. lots and lots of purples of all sorts of shades.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

Mainly black, on account of being a goth/metalhead, but it's definitely true that it works with everything






I do have other colours too, like brown, khaki, red, and one or two items in light grey. And I love purple, so want to start getting some purple clothing, and forest green too...


----------



## Coolkidd (Mar 11, 2010)

I own far too much black, grey and purple than any person should. Black for obvious reasons, and grey/purple because it really works with my skin tone... and I just loveeeee Purple sooooo much!!! Might try and change it up this Spring with the really pretty corals, greens and soft pinks that are everywhere!!!


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 11, 2010)

Black for work mostly. IF i have a budget to spend ill buy other colors like purple/ pink etc.

but mostly black for work


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 11, 2010)

since i can only wear black to work, my closet is full of black tops. plus for some reason whenever i find a certain style top, i fall in love with the shape and the make of the shirt.. it always happens to be black... ohh well, i love my black clothing. =) make-up is where i am always colorful, so it balances out. =)


----------



## rose white (Mar 11, 2010)

Black, black and more black. But I do love color, I always have bright jewelry and scarves to give the outfit some "pop."


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Mar 18, 2010)

Black, grey or white! I really need colours in my wardrobe but they are harder to match.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 18, 2010)

Pink, white and black, so are my shoes and hangbags. Those three colours look the best on me.


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 18, 2010)

Lots of black...


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

I am washed-up denim and white, gray or black.

Pretty boring I am.


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 18, 2010)

Blues &amp; greens.

I have almost no black in my wardrobe - too pale to wear a whole lot of it and look good.


----------



## loopymeg (Apr 18, 2010)

Black (for obvious reasons), greens, purples and blue.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 2, 2010)

I tend to stick to very boring earth tones and neutrals: black, white, brown, gray and blue. It's my comfort zone.


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 2, 2010)

I'm probably about 90 percent black.


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

black, brown, navy blue and gray. I will kick it up with chartruse or bright blues or red so people don't think I'm completely boring. It depends on the occasion and the destination.


----------



## talyorross (May 6, 2010)

The backbone of my wardrobe is black. Other key neutrals are brown, cream and white.

I am a woman of color, however, and I like color. Key colors are pink and green, although I am not a strict prepster. Other favorites are corals, turquoises, blues and purples (although I have cut back wearing the latter two). I have dashes of orange, very little yellow (pale lemon really only works for me) and almost no red, olive, rust, etc.


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2010)

neutral colors

black, white, grey, etc...


----------



## lemonwater84 (May 7, 2010)

Black. I have some grey and dark blue jeans, but everything else is black. I wish I could be comfortable wearing another colour.


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 21, 2010)

blues, teals, turquoises, and then black to off set it


----------



## coal (Jun 1, 2010)

white and black ~ they're simple~ but i do love Dazzle clothes


----------



## rubyparchment55 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Having pinky-white skin, blu-green eyes, hay-gold hair, I look best in 'icy' pastels:  lavender, yellow, pale blue, mint green, and esp. pink.  (I don't do a pinky makeup routine -- believe this looks good ONLY on white skin/dark haired).  But love all colors, have a lot of clothes in all shades.  Wear a lot of scarves around turkey-neck, these in the pale-color realm.  Colors that look bad on me:  black, brown, orange/peach, green.  To wear my beloved brown, orange, or green, I can wear something white with, say, orange trim.  Dishes are 1. white w brown trim, 2. white w emerald green trim (Lenox 'Margaret')!*


----------



## gennee (Jun 20, 2011)

I have purple, orange, aqua blue, and red in my wardrobe. 

Gennee


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 28, 2011)

*Noire*

I love black it has always been my frist choice.  Black jeans with a black polo neck pullover is for me perfection when going casual.  Although I am going through a beige phase ever since I ordered a trench coat from *Burrberry*.


----------

